
TechCrunch Now Number Two Tech Blog As Mashable Surges - zeedotme
http://www.businessinsider.com/techcrunch-now-number-two-tech-blog-as-mashable-surges-2009-6
======
sayrer
Is mashable better?

I like TechCrunch better, I think. But TC has an acerbic vibe that might put
people off. If only we could tell who had the higher value readers.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
i wouldn't say better or worse, just different.

seems to me that mashable is more consumer/enthusiast oriented, while TC
caters to people in the industry. or as the SAT would put it, TC:Mashable ->
HN:Digg

It makes sense that they eventually got a larger audience than TC, since there
are more enthusiasts than pros.

------
vaksel
the RSS numbers tell a different story

Mashable: 225,000

Techcrunch: 2,150,000

But then again for twitter, Mashable is leading techcrunch by about 100K. So
there is probably some shenanigans going on

~~~
nikblack
if we could measure influence, Mashable wouldn't even come close.

It seems 55% of Mashable traffic is coming in from search engines. If you look
at their homepage, they are obviously heavily optimized for keywords like
'youtube', 'myspace' etc. (I got my stat from compete pro, cant link)

As a tech/valley person, I keep up with TC a few times a day but Mashable
doesn't interest me at all. I am sure I am not alone.

~~~
rms
It is pretty impressive to me that they are on the front page for huge
keywords like that and explains why Mashable can have such high traffic
numbers with so much less influence than Techcrunch. Most of the people
searching for youtube and myspace and showing up in these statistics do not
care about Mashable and will never visit again.

I wonder how much less it costs to advertise on Mashable because the traffic
is so much less valuable than Techcrunch's traffic.

------
dannyr
The How-Tos guide probably drove significant traffic.

I'd say you take those out and TC would be ahead.

~~~
buugs
Or maybe it was all the annoying titles and annoying techcrunch gossip.

------
sker
What about Engadget? Or are only web 2.0 sites considered tech anymore?
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com+mashable.com...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com+mashable.com+engadget.com/)

